# Boxee for TiVo



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone thought of leveraging the new stram viewing capabilities to build a HME bort of Boxee on the TiVo S3/HD?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

rgura said:


> Has anyone thought of leveraging the new stram viewing capabilities to build a HME bort of Boxee on the TiVo S3/HD?


A quick search on Boxee yields 28 threads, many still very active, where Boxee is brought up. Please take a look and I think you will find your question answered. The threads on the new streaming applications would be the best choices to start with. As I recall, Boxee is layered atop something else, and neither directly support HME, so the effort might be pretty large to do that. Doing the streams directly without adding the Boxee layers is much easier and the path that appears is being pursued most heavily right now.


----------

